# Feast of Legends is a Tabletop RPG Produced By... Wendy's!



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 3, 2019)

I mean...okay. I’ll bite.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 3, 2019)

Best. Promotional Product. EVER!


----------



## darjr (Oct 3, 2019)

Not what I expected. Somehow this is MORE weird. And cool.


----------



## Von Ether (Oct 3, 2019)

I am floored in the times we live in but also a little irked that while the art and cartography got credits, the writer didn't. Then again, maybe the writer didn't want to be credited.


----------



## darjr (Oct 3, 2019)

ok I got it.


----------



## Matchstick (Oct 3, 2019)

Seems like this might be what they'll play on Critical Role tonight...


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 3, 2019)

Okay it’s actually not bad


----------



## Jacqual (Oct 3, 2019)

Ya that is different I downloaded and will read it fully when I can the website even has a dice roller app if you don't have dice.


----------



## Jer (Oct 3, 2019)

I ... I can't process this.

A 97 page ad for Wendy's in the form of an apparently playable RPG.

2019 just keeps getting weirder.


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 3, 2019)

Von Ether said:


> I am floored in the times we live in but also a little irked that while the art and cartography got credits, the writer didn't. Then again, maybe the writer didn't want to be credited.




Just guessing, the artists were probably freelancers while the writer is likely a saleried employee of Wendy's or (more probably) Wendy's marketing company doing work-for-hire.

Wendy's marketing is big on the dank memes in social media these days, so this is less surprising than I feel maybe it ought to be.


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 3, 2019)

doctorbadwolf said:


> Okay it’s actually not bad




Won't have the opportunity to read through it for a bit, what's the TL;DR take?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2019)

Parmandur said:


> Won't have the opportunity to read through it for a bit, what's the TL;DR take?




@doctorbadwolf downloaded and read it all in 12 minutes and gave a review of "Okay it’s actually not bad". I'm assuming that wasn't a playtest review.


----------



## Juomari Veren (Oct 3, 2019)

Morrus said:


> @doctorbadwolf downloaded and read it all in 12 minutes and gave a review of "Okay it’s actually not bad". I'm assuming that wasn't a playtest review.




I'll have you know I can play with myself just fine in less than 12 minutes!

...wait a minute


----------



## R_J_K75 (Oct 3, 2019)

Von Ether said:


> I am floored in the times we live in...




Monday night on Channel 4 there were two references to D&D in under an hour.  The Jeopardy champion proudly proclaimed her love for D&D and then the show "the Neighborhood" had a D&D sub-plot.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Oct 3, 2019)

Juomari Veren said:


> I'll have you know I can play with myself just fine in less than 12 minutes!
> 
> ...wait a minute




To quote the Wolf of Wall Street, you gotta bump those numbers up kid.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Oct 3, 2019)

Can I play my Old Spice Gentlemen in this?


----------



## darjr (Oct 3, 2019)

R_J_K75 said:


> “the Neighborhood" had a D&D sub-plot.



Wait. Sitcom? Is it good? I think I’ll have to find it here in the states.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Oct 3, 2019)

darjr said:


> Wait. Sitcom? Is it good? I think I’ll have to find it here in the states.



Yeah sitcom in the States.  8PM Mondays on either ABC I think.  Shows OK.  The episode is called Welcome to the Bully.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 3, 2019)

I believe my only response to this is "I can't even." No really, I can't. This Wendy's-Critical Role thing just gets weirder and weirder. At this point if they started marketing a Fireball Burger or Cone of Cold Shake, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## doctorhook (Oct 3, 2019)

No lie, I think the art is better than some of the 5E PHB. Fight me!


----------



## Phion (Oct 3, 2019)

I mean I am aware tabletop RPG's have rapidly been growing for a while now, but I am pretty sure this has just made it mainstream.


----------



## Phion (Oct 3, 2019)

doctorhook said:


> No lie, I think the art is better than some of the 5E PHB. Fight me!




Bro I want to fight you! I am winding my head back to head butt you but all I end up doing in is nodding my head in agreement.


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 3, 2019)

I can't decide if this is awesome in a terrible way, or terrible in an awesome way.


----------



## Birmy (Oct 3, 2019)

doctorbadwolf said:


> I mean...okay. I’ll bite.




As long as it's not a bite of frozen beef, apparently.


----------



## Phion (Oct 3, 2019)

Birmy said:


> As long as it's not a bite of frozen beef, apparently.




The propaganda is real _puts on tinfoil hat_


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 3, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> I can't decide if this is awesome in a terrible way, or terrible in an awesome way.




Wendy's has you right where they want you, then...


----------



## Umbran (Oct 3, 2019)

Most successful marketing to gamer geeks... possibly ever.


----------



## Jer (Oct 3, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Most successful marketing to gamer geeks... possibly ever.




I mean, I'm still not planning on eating any Wendy's anytime soon tho.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 3, 2019)

I wouldn't mind trying some Wendy's, but they'd have to freeze it to ship it over here, so...


----------



## Umbran (Oct 3, 2019)

Jer said:


> I mean, I'm still not planning on eating any Wendy's anytime soon tho.




Maybe not you - but the game appears to be entirely playable.  And... where else would be better to play it, than in their stores?


----------



## vpuigdoller (Oct 3, 2019)

I love it!!!


----------



## BookBarbarian (Oct 3, 2019)

Juomari Veren said:


> I'll have you know I can play with myself just fine in less than 12 minutes!
> 
> ...wait a minute



This is my gift. This is my curse.


----------



## darjr (Oct 3, 2019)

I don’t know if it’s been stated, but I got confirmation that they ARE playing it. Today.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Oct 3, 2019)

darjr said:


> I don’t know if it’s been stated, but I got confirmation that they ARE playing it. Today.



Then the apocalypse is truly upon us.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 3, 2019)

Lemonade and chicken nuggets act as health regenerating potion, you can buy a pigtail wig in the basic equipment, a Whisk inflict 1D10 damage and an APRON is a type of amor! Also FRESH BAKED BUN is the lightest type of armor.



Jer said:


> I mean, I'm still not planning on eating any Wendy's anytime soon tho.




You should. You get IN-GAME BUFFS for eating Wendy's the same day! No joke!


----------



## darjr (Oct 3, 2019)

And it was tweeted


----------



## Umbran (Oct 3, 2019)

Good gods.  Has anyone checked if maybe Jordan Peele has written the script for today, or something?  'Cuz this has just gotten really weird.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 3, 2019)

If they start giving out miniatures with their food, I'm all in.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 3, 2019)

Wicht said:


> If they start giving out miniatures with their food, I'm all in.




Apparently, hard copies of the rules and matching dice are available at New York Comic Con today.

You know, it being part of a full-on marketing push like that... makes it less cool.


----------



## Phion (Oct 3, 2019)

Wicht said:


> If they start giving out miniatures with their food, I'm all in.




They need to hire you, that's how you market. Having said that Wizkids would have a fit


----------



## doctorhook (Oct 3, 2019)

Umbran said:


> You know, it being part of a full-on marketing push like that... makes it less cool.



Yeah but anybody who didn’t think this smelled like a full-on marketing push after the first page isn’t paying much attention.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 3, 2019)

doctorhook said:


> Yeah but anybody who didn’t think this smelled like a full-on marketing push after the first page isn’t paying much attention.




In addition to the Ice Jester being pretty nakedly Ronald McDonald, the Creepingvale probably being about the creepy Burger King, there's sass all over the place (the Order of the Frosty is hilarious). 

And you not only get in-game buffs for eating Wendy's out of game, you get DEBUFFS for eating something else. Even friggin' chips.


----------



## doctorhook (Oct 3, 2019)

Undrave said:


> In addition to the Ice Jester being pretty nakedly Ronald McDonald, the Creepingvale probably being about the creepy Burger King, there's sass all over the place (the Order of the Frosty is hilarious).
> 
> And you not only get in-game buffs for eating Wendy's out of game, you get DEBUFFS for eating something else. Even friggin' chips.



On the map I also see references to Panda Express, Jack-in-the-Box, Long John Silver’s, Carl’s Jr./Hardee’s, and “roast beach” (Arby’s?).


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 3, 2019)

Birmy said:


> As long as it's not a bite of frozen beef, apparently.



What cracks me up about all that is, frozen patties aren’t actually any worse than “fresh”. It’s not like veggies, where you often lose some of the crispness. In fact, you can make a much juicier, more succulent, burger by cooking _from frozen_. 

But it’s all just marketing. 

And I’m all about dumb crap like this.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 3, 2019)

*edit  nevermind.  not the place to have this discussion lol


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 3, 2019)

Can you imagine being the person working for Wendy's and they approach you and say "Hey, we want you to make an rpg about our products.  No, seriously."


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 3, 2019)

Parmandur said:


> Wendy's has you right where they want you, then...



Well yeah, but they've "had me right where they want me" for years now.  They had me at "Baked Potato."


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 3, 2019)

LOL

"Gas Station Food Add a -2 to all Intelligence rolls for the day "


----------



## aco175 (Oct 3, 2019)

I want to be Mr Peanut.  I bet he has a magic monocle and cane


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 3, 2019)

Sweet mother of Pelor.  I just downloaded it, and it checks out.  100% legit.  It's 97 pages of fully-detailed, campy, unbridled awesomeness.  There's character creation options, class features, maps, equipment, game mechanics, the whole thing.  It manages to somehow take itself seriously while not taking itself seriously, at the same time.  It is both a mockery and a celebration of our hobby.  It's really, truly impressive.  I kinda want to get a POD hardcopy of it now, just because of the sheer audacity.

Well-played, Wendy.

Well-played.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Oct 3, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> Sweet mother of Pelor.  I just downloaded it, and it checks out.  100% legit.  It's 97 pages of fully-detailed, campy, unbridled awesomeness.  There's character creation options, class features, maps, equipment, game mechanics, the whole thing.  It manages to somehow take itself seriously while not taking itself seriously, at the same time.  It is both a mockery and a celebration of our hobby.  It's really, truly impressive.  I kinda want to get a POD hardcopy of it now, just because of the sheer audacity.
> 
> Well-played, Wendy.
> 
> Well-played.




Wendy's is actually pretty well known for launching zingers at it's competitors on Twitter.  So this is no real surprise here.


----------



## Xenonnonex (Oct 3, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> Wendy's is actually pretty well known for launching zingers at it's competitors on Twitter.  So this is no real surprise here.



The person on their Twitter is very likely a bard with vicious mockery at will.


----------



## Xenonnonex (Oct 3, 2019)

As an Australian how is Wendy's?
Our Hungry Jacks known as Burger King in the States is great. They actually use fresh ingredients. 
Our Maccas tastes like cardboard and tastes artificial.


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Oct 3, 2019)

I love this product. We better play this before a new edition comes out and an edition war starts.


----------



## Jer (Oct 3, 2019)

Umbran said:


> You know, it being part of a full-on marketing push like that... makes it less cool.




One of the reasons I boggled at this is because this cannot have been cheap to produce.  All of the art and the writing - over 90 pages - and actual game design and development had to be done (even as you can see its built on a mostly standard d20 style game engine).

It would have to be part of a bigger marketing push. If it's at all successful I wouldn't be surprised to see more of these characters. They had to have spent some advertising coin on all this work.


----------



## darjr (Oct 3, 2019)

Hard copies and dice are being handed out at NYCC


----------



## Celebrim (Oct 3, 2019)

Xenonnonex said:


> As an Australian how is Wendy's?




It was once and still sometimes is pretty great.

Wendy's is the fast food equivalent of the classic American dinner burger, which means it tastes more like what you would get at a truck stop or small town diner than any of the other fast food options. It started out as a limited menu restaurant and at one time was as good as Five Guys used to be (we're talking 35 years ago or so), but they've had problems maintaining their quality level both as they expanded and in particular as they expanded their menu to more items.

McDonalds is an example of the stripped down flavorless fast food burger, mostly eaten by children. Burger King by contrast is trying, but largely failing, to produce a fast food version of a homestyle backyard grilled burger. Still better than McDonalds though.


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 4, 2019)

Celebrim said:


> It was once and still sometimes is pretty great.
> 
> Wendy's is the fast food equivalent of the classic American dinner burger, which means it tastes more like what you would get at a truck stop or small town diner than any of the other fast food options. It started out as a limited menu restaurant and at one time was as good as Five Guys used to be (we're talking 35 years ago or so), but they've had problems maintaining their quality level both as they expanded and in particular as they expanded their menu to more items.
> 
> McDonalds is an example of the stripped down flavorless fast food burger, mostly eaten by children. Burger King by contrast is trying, but largely failing, to produce a fast food version of a homestyle backyard grilled burger. Still better than McDonalds though.




Here's a nice musical comparison of them:


----------



## MichaelSomething (Oct 4, 2019)

The real question to ask is Feast of Legends gonna have an open gaming linense? I'm sure we can produce some suplements and adventures for it!


----------



## Parmandur (Oct 4, 2019)

Xenonnonex said:


> As an Australian how is Wendy's?
> Our Hungry Jacks known as Burger King in the States is great. They actually use fresh ingredients.
> Our Maccas tastes like cardboard and tastes artificial.




Wendy's is decidely mediocre, though nostalgic. They have greater variety in sides than most basic fast food joints (baked potato, legit salad, nice big fries). The weak point of the menu is the hamburger proper.


----------



## darjr (Oct 4, 2019)

I tried the salad. Not good. Won’t do that again. But I love the frosty, maybe I’ll try thst next


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Oct 4, 2019)

It was probaly started as a hobby for laughs by people that worked there.


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Oct 4, 2019)

OMG. I hope they put out a consent form before this pdf could be downloaded. I would hate for some vegan to have downloaded this and now be suffering from post traumatic stress. They are my favorite fast food restaurant. This lawsuit could cost them millions. Or just bad publicity from the protesters.


----------



## generic (Oct 4, 2019)

Given what my more... fast-food inclined gamer friends tell me, Wendy's is striking their target audience with a plastic straw to the heart!

I'm definitely playing this.


----------



## Xenonnonex (Oct 4, 2019)

Arnwolf666 said:


> OMG. I hope they put out a consent form before this pdf could be downloaded. I would hate for some vegan to have downloaded this and now be suffering from post traumatic stress. They are my favorite fast food restaurant. This lawsuit could cost them millions. Or just bad publicity from the protesters.



Are you okay?


----------



## Dire Bare (Oct 4, 2019)

I've been getting better at cutting out fast food from my life . . . . DAMMIT!

Now I want to gather the gang for a roleplay session at the local Wendy's . . . . . if they offered the dice at the store, I probably wouldn't be able to resist!


----------



## darjr (Oct 4, 2019)

One of the creators has come forward


----------



## Umbran (Oct 4, 2019)

Xenonnonex said:


> As an Australian how is Wendy's?




As food:  Well, it is fast food.  You get what you pay for.  I have childhood nostalgia for the frostys...

As a company... well, without going into specifics, there's folks who make good arguments that, as consumers, we might want to go to Burger King instead.  Which is a drag, due to the aforementioned frosty-nostalgia being in conflict with wanting to buy from companies I can respect more.


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dire Bare said:


> I've been getting better at cutting out fast food from my life . . . . DAMMIT!
> 
> Now I want to gather the gang for a roleplay session at the local Wendy's . . . . . if they offered the dice at the store, I probably wouldn't be able to resist!



Me too. But I think i will relapse.


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Oct 4, 2019)

Umbran said:


> As food:  Well, it is fast food.  You get what you pay for.  I have childhood nostalgia for the frostys...
> 
> As a company... well, without going into specifics, there's folks who make good arguments that, as consumers, we might want to go to Burger King instead.  Which is a drag, due to the aforementioned frosty-nostalgia being in conflict with wanting to buy from companies I can respect more.



burger king sucks. Only thing worse is McDonald’s


----------



## Daniel D. Fox (Oct 4, 2019)

Here’s the skinny on #FeastOfLegends: it was made by VMLY&R, the agency I worked for before leaving to Andrews McMeel Universal to make #ZweihanderRPG full time. It was designed by Matt Keck (@smugkeck on Twitter), Tony Marin (@tonymarin on Twitter) & several talented former co-workers on the Wendy’s team. It’s a clever, freshly-cooked (but never frozen) RPG!


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 4, 2019)

If you guys aren't watching the playthrough on the Critical Role Twitch stream right now, you are seriously missing out.  Missing out on puns.  Oh god, the puns.

Seriously, this glorified burger ad is surprisingly playable and fun.  10/10 stars.


----------



## neobolts (Oct 4, 2019)

Ok, I'm trying to prep this to run tomorrow and there's some holes. 

The Strength and Grace stats alude to modifying attacks, but the attack rule doesn't mention modifiers. 
Arcana is for caster attacks perhaps, but it is unclear what is or isn't a spell.
The Graceful weapon property has no mechanics.


----------



## MGibster (Oct 4, 2019)

Feast of Legends said:
			
		

> Embracing  a  near  magical  sweetness... the  Order  of  the  Frosty  is  perfected  in  Freshtovia’s  only cold zone — a zone that never breaks down and is always there  when  the  citizens  need  it.




This is truly a wonderful time to be alive, folks.  The above quote actually made me laugh out loud.  Way to go, Wendy's.  You win.


----------



## ProfessorDetective (Oct 4, 2019)

Aw, and the website even has a die roller: (Roll The Dice | Feast Of Legends Wendy's Role-Playing Game). They're making sure no one is left behind with this.

And seriously, I agree with the folks earlier on, if they had a proper Kid's Meals, they could be giving away minis and dice for this.


----------



## ProfessorDetective (Oct 4, 2019)

Also: they have a Twitch?


----------



## Yaarel (Oct 4, 2019)

Dire Bare said:


> I've been getting better at cutting out fast food from my life . . . . DAMMIT!
> 
> Now I want to gather the gang for a roleplay session at the local Wendy's . . . . . if they offered the dice at the store, I probably wouldn't be able to resist!



Hold the starch (buns, fries, etcetera), and you’ll do fine!


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 4, 2019)

This is both weird and rad.


----------



## Aldarc (Oct 4, 2019)

Player: "Where's the beef?!" 

GM: "Roll to make a Perception check."


----------



## Xenonnonex (Oct 4, 2019)

ProfessorDetective said:


> Also: they have a Twitch?



All Hail the 5e Killer.


----------



## Michael O'Brien (Oct 4, 2019)

Regarding the recent Wendy's RPG promo, a Chaosium spokesman said, "RED'S GLOBSTER, the popular Innsmouth-based chain of 'seafood' restaurants, offered us a similar deal for Call of Cthulhu, but we had to turn them down. Their marketing dept's promise of 'endless suffering' seemed slightly fishy."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2019)

MichaelSomething said:


> The real question to ask is Feast of Legends gonna have an open gaming linense? I'm sure we can produce some suplements and adventures for it!




No license in the PDF.


----------



## Beleriphon (Oct 4, 2019)

My absolute favour class is the Double Stack. "Layeth the Doublestack Down on some jabronis."


----------



## RSIxidor (Oct 4, 2019)

ProfessorDetective said:


> Also: they have a Twitch?




Their social media team is something else. They named Link "bruh" in that Zelda:LA playthrough.


----------



## Envisioner (Oct 4, 2019)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> I believe my only response to this is "I can't even." No really, I can't. This Wendy's-Critical Role thing just gets weirder and weirder. At this point if they started marketing a Fireball Burger or Cone of Cold Shake, I wouldn't be surprised.




"Fireball burger" is too close to the generic marketing for spicy words.  If they really wanted to go full Mazes and Monsters with this thing, it'd need to be the Burning Hands Burger.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 4, 2019)

This is Peak D&D. The pop culture crash is coming soon.

And I say"Good."


----------



## smiteworks (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm kind of curious about what sort of BBEG can successfully keep all their meats frozen. They have some legit skills for evil.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 4, 2019)

smiteworks said:


> I'm kind of curious about what sort of BBEG can successfully keep all their meats frozen. They have some legit skills for evil.




The Ice Jester


----------



## smiteworks (Oct 4, 2019)

The Ice Jester with the paper crown. Nice.


----------



## Undrave (Oct 4, 2019)

Also I think the Creepingvale is where the Creeping King lives... You know, the one with the unblinking eyes and unmoving mouth.


----------



## neobolts (Oct 4, 2019)

Here's how I'm houseruling the missing info.

Weapons and Order of the Beef skills apply strength to attack rolls unless specified otherwise.
Order of the Chicken and Order of the Sides skills apply arcana to attack rolls unless specified otherwise.
Graceful type weapons and the Order of the Chicken Nuggets 4-Piece Assault skill give the option to apply grace instead.


----------



## Rafael Martin (Oct 4, 2019)

I just read it and its surprisingly good!  Not even joking.  The system they use is some variant of D&D, but this could be used for a _serious_ rpg.  I get the jokes and the promotional Wendy's stuff, but I am wondering if the system they use has a name.


----------



## Xenonnonex (Oct 5, 2019)

smiteworks said:


> I'm kind of curious about what sort of BBEG can successfully keep all their meats frozen. They have some legit skills for evil.



Mr. Freeze the antithesis to Wendy's.
[Bad Arnold Schwarzenegger impression]Allow me to break the ice. My name is Freeze. Learn it well for it is the chilling sound of your doom.


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Oct 5, 2019)

Pass. A little too much corporate whoring for me.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Oct 5, 2019)

Very, very little interest in a Wendy's RPG


----------



## Xenonnonex (Oct 5, 2019)

JacktheRabbit said:


> Pass. A little too much corporate whoring for me.



Wendy's Corporate -> "Why yes I am also hip to the cool kids"


----------



## darjr (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks like CR will donate the profits from the show to a farmers charity


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 5, 2019)

Sacrosanct said:


> Can you imagine being the person working for Wendy's and they approach you and say "Hey, we want you to make an rpg about our products.  No, seriously."



I expect a 4-figure check would make the discussion go rapidly from, "you gotta be s****ing me!" to "When's the deadline?" 


Xenonnonex said:


> As an Australian how is Wendy's?
> Our Hungry Jacks known as Burger King in the States is great. They actually use fresh ingredients.
> Our Maccas tastes like cardboard and tastes artificial.



Wendy's uses flat-plate grills, and for many years, used square patties that stick out from the bun; it is fairly comparable to BK in quality, but no flame broiling. Better side selection, but nearly the same overall quality.

They are best known to my friends for "Where's the beef?" adverts...

I've not been into a Wendy's for over a decade now. This is because, for the same price or less, I've got many equally good options, several of which flame broil, rather than griddle-fry.


----------



## dragoner (Oct 5, 2019)

Crap food. I remember looking at a chicken nugget and it had bubbles in it like styrofoam, gross.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 5, 2019)

Its quite flavoursome


----------



## jacleg05 (Oct 6, 2019)

I really like the artwork.


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2019)

doctorhook said:


> No lie, I think the art is better than some of the 5E PHB. Fight me!



All you would have to do is point at those poor, malformed halflings in the PHB.  I concede.


----------



## Blue (Oct 6, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Most successful marketing to gamer geeks... possibly ever.



The family ate Wendy's driving to a Renaissance Faire this past Saturday. Request came from the kids since they like Wendy's food the best of the fast-food places. They're gamers, but I think that's the best marketing - good tasking food.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 7, 2019)

Blue said:


> They're gamers, but I think that's the best marketing - good tasking food.




While that sounds nice, no - the product is not its own marketing.


----------



## bulletmeat (Oct 7, 2019)

As much as I used to love Wendy's (our 1e/2e group would go there the day after the game) I can't 'stomach' this.  The last time the family ate there we had to save vs. squirts for half-Con damage.  There's a reason we call it Bendy's (eat at night, bend on the john all day).
It is funny to see how, when a once obscure hobby becomes much more popular, companies will plunder the culture for all its worth.  I mean yeah, the large commercial book is punny & fresh-tastic.  However, it is sad to see old dear memories be 'used' like it's in the red light district.  
But hey, I'm just an old fart (probably eating to much fast food) and they're trying to make a $ off someone who doesn't know better.  
Next will be bud-light and chainmail bikini commercials.


----------



## Envisioner (Oct 8, 2019)

They made no attempt to keep this thing even vaguely serious; the back cover is false advertising, because it says that this is a world of "treasure, adventure, and the occasional dad joke", but the entire thing is nothing but dad jokes and awful puns all the way through.  There are vague glimpses of how the thing could have actually been made functional, but instead we just have 97 pages of horrible cringe, with a few passable illustrations.  Don't bother yourselves.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 9, 2019)

I want to know how to get my hands on a hardcopy without having to print it out myself!!!


----------



## Weiley31 (Sep 28, 2021)

Well I'm a bit sad now as it seems like the link to it doesn't seem to work now.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Sep 28, 2021)

Weiley31 said:


> Well I'm a bit sad now as it seems like the link to it doesn't seem to work now.



Feast of Legends, you gotta be quick, they probably all got eaten.


----------



## aramis erak (Oct 1, 2021)

It would be cool if Wendy's put it up on DTRPG... but I grabbed the PDF when it was up. I wasn't where I could find a Wendy's when it came out. It's a fun read.


----------

